# Front Wheel Stud Size???



## EClapp3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I've looked around a good bit for this and cannot find it. Long story short I need to replace a front wheel stud and cannot find what size of stud I need. Does anyone know the knurl, diamater and thread specs and where I can get one? 
Thanks again for the help guys


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NAPA part# fronts studs are 641 2196


----------



## EClapp3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Online it says that part number doesnt fit but orilleys book also said they didn't make them for our car lol. I'll take your word for it and go pick one up. Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If that doesn't work, let me know. I have some left when I replaced with ARP's.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The size of the front is .565" Knurl, 12mm x 1.50 Right Hand Thread. It may be a little different length as the better ARP studs (100-7717) are also and why the book says it "doesn't work". I used ARPs and cut them down to length.


----------

